# Are these droppings normal?



## sbarra1x (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey. One of my Pigeons sadly passed away recently and I have been keeping a close eye on his two loft mates. 

Their droppings have been looking normal lately but yesterday I noticed a couple that were different (watery looking but I don't think diarrhoea?)

I know it's a bit vile but would be great if anyone could take a look and let me know what you think. Apologies in advance! 

http://postimg.org/gallery/2uyqveo1a/b2607a6d/ (the large blackish bits in the second one are just stains from old droppings.)

Also there's this one which looks more normal to me though something didn't feel right so need to be on safe side! Note that's not all from one Pigeon.

http://postimg.org/image/8q9i7ster/8c8777b9/

The Pigeons seem to be in good health. They are flying and eating. I have not seen them drinking but I am confident they are. And they do not appear to have lost any weight even when not fluffed up.

These are some fresh ones from this morning that appear normal to me but are they supposed to be greenish?

http://postimg.org/gallery/1kkwr6l0/b24e82f6/

The pigeon whom passed away had very bad diarrhoea (did not look like the pics,) couldn't fly, was underweight, always puffed u, tight eyes, had to bee hand fed, and had Protozoa in his droppings.

He also had a possible lump on his neck area but this was not confirmed.

Cheers!


----------



## sbarra1x (Sep 12, 2012)

Bump... 

ssdf


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey there!

To be straight,droppings aren't normal! Light khakhi droppings with white urates formed round in shape are a healthy pigeon's droppings.

Maybe your pigeons just need a probiotic.
Do you have any probiotic at hand?even if its meant for children,but it must not have any sweetner or artificial flavor in it


----------



## sbarra1x (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey.

I do have some Lancashire farm natural bio yogurt, would this be along the lines of what you are suggesting?

It says it has no artificial favouring or additives.

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/lancashire-farm-natural-yogurt-probiotic-1kg-1-00-asda-1199525

Also are the droppings in the last link also abnormal? They usually look like that though more brown with less green tint I believe.

Thanks!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The third pics look OK to me. Poops may be mid green to brown or, as Jass said, kinda khaki.

Those in the first two pics look somewhat like what birds, specially hens, would do first thing in the morning. The 'worm' of poop in milky liquid in one of them does not look good, though.


----------



## sbarra1x (Sep 12, 2012)

Could the droppings potentially be polyuric? I read that polyuric droppings can be caused by a sudden change in diet etc and i did feed the pigeons some cabbage a few days ago. 

What do you think considering all other droppings have been normal?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes droppings change color accordingly, to what pigeons eat.

As far as I can tell,if a pigeon is on a seed only diet,no pellets,no veggies,no nothing then a pigeon's droppings should be nice firm round in shape,white cap urates on top of it and khaki in color. Yes they do range in color but not all the droppings( if a pigeon is healthy) are watery and green in color


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

These droppings look ok





These droppings aren't normal. This looks to me like result of cocci(protozoa).
You should try giving probiotics to your pigeons and see if their droppings change as this could also be result of disturbed gut flora.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

These are few droppings of my pigeons. All are tubular,coiled (round) in shape,with urates. Now the color may vary because of grit. They didn't stick to the ground,I picked them up with ease. There's no extra water.

If water in droppings is clear/colorless then nothing to worry about as when pigeon drink lot of water they pass out water, but the water in droppings should not be colored like green or white or ...


----------



## sbarra1x (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi cheers for the info.

In the two second pictures I think the fluid is clear and the white is just where the white bit of a pigeons droppings has become mixed with the fluid. I could be wrong of course.

Definitely not seen any green fluid thankfully.

All droppings have been normal looking bar those two occasions and that was a couple of days ago now. If it was Protozoa would it affect all droppings or could it fluctuate between normal and abnormal droppings?

I do have some Lancashire farm natural bio yogurt, would this be good to use?

It says it has no artificial favouring or additives.

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/lanc...0-asda-1199525

Cheers!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes you can try that yogurt,half a teaspoon once/a day, first thing in morning.


(Sometimes) when I need to give my pigeons yoghurt I give them freshly prepared.

How do you feed your pigeons? Do you give them feed all the time in a container so that they can eat when they like???


----------



## sbarra1x (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok cheers.

Well I have usually been filling up a normal size coffee mug with Pigeon feed and pour it into their bowl, and then repeat in 2 days sometimes 3 if there's still some in there, so kinda yes.

I am guessing this is a really bad idea?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Many people use the same method to feed their pigeons that you do. But I'm personally not fond of this method.
I'm in favour of feeding twice daily. A medium sized pigeon would eat a little less than two tablespoons of feed a day. Or to be accurate,a pigeons eats 5% of its body weight in one go. I believe in feeding the pigeons twice daily,with the required amount of feed e.g, 5% of the body weight/a tablespoon per pigeon twice daily. You have two pigeons now,so 2 tablespoons twice daily in morning and evening is best for them.
Or you can offer them feed for 10mins and let them eat as much as they can in 10mins twice daily in mornings and evenings and remove the remaining feed there after.
By these methods,we can easily moniter the pigeon's eating habits. Who is eating and how much???
These methods helps building a strong bond between the keeper and his pigeons.
These methods addresses the problem of birds getting picky and leftovers.
These methods in long run,helps pigeons to stay healthy and keep their bodily rhythm.

So I would suggest you to choose one of the either two suggested methods above to help your pigeons. Avail them with grit and water all the time so that they can have them whenever they like..
Also,do you offer water in a drinker or let them drink water from an open dish?


----------



## sbarra1x (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey soz for the delay.

Thanks for the info I will definitely be changing my feeding method then. One of the igeons is very dominant and trries to stop the other from eating so I need to taake a more active approach.

As for preventative canker treatment, what do you guys think of this?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Petlife-Har...&qid=1395862290&sr=1-1&keywords=pigeon+canker


It's called Harkers Harkanker and I supposed to be effective and I can get free delivery with Amazon.

Any suggestions for places I can find medical / supplement supplies for my Pigeons on-line that delivers to the UK?

I can't find a good store...

Cheers!


----------

